# Okay a few more questions for cally=)



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

well cally is laying in the hallway at the moment now her nipples are so full of milk it just feels like little milk pouches under her skin and her stomach is beginning to fall she has been getting in and out of the closet and looking around behind the couch and has such anxiety and i really wanna know what it means when her stomach is sagging really bad ive read that , that means im expecting some kitties soon shes on day 62 but how soon should i be expecting the kitties please answer soon :lol:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Is she still panting? Is her panting getting heavier/faster? Can you feel her stomach contracting?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

the kittens are moving very much but she isnt panting or pacing anymore just resting alot i think maybe preparing??


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

What's she doing today?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

She's asleep on the dryer right now she is trying to get rested i suppose last night she slept behind the couch because she wants to have them there and two more nipples are full of milk im so excited=)


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

well thanks alot for all of your inputs


----------

